# Wouldn't you like to



## cajunsmoker (Jul 9, 2006)

Wouldn't you like to do this to at least one person every day :D


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cajun

Thanks...that is a good one....really needed a good laugh today....Thanks again..

Richard


----------

